

Facts conveniently withheld – The rest of the Julie Ann Horvath story - seanhandley
https://medium.com/p/d96f431f4e8e

======
aaron695
I'd guess this article is definitely written by someone within Github close to
the story but even if it's not it's a good thought experiment on how without
knowing any details things often aren't what they seem.

~~~
cafard
If it's not written by somebody with direct knowledge of the facts, it should
have been written to indicate that it is not. As it stands, it is either truth
or a smear.

------
sadfaceunread
I could have sworn I saw this submitted already with a high quality tptacek
comment, but now it is no where to be seen.

~~~
dustingetz
[dead] Facts Conveniently Withheld (medium.com) 34 points by mikeklaas 1 hour
ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623815)

~~~
dang
It was flagged to death by users. Normally we kill reposts of such stories
(because if you can just repost them, then the flags don't mean anything), but
not if there's an ongoing discussion, and this repost has already been flagged
heavily in its own right.

------
trose
Can we please stop this gossip? Obviously both sides are not being entirely
truthful. Github did well to remove Tom since it's clear he should not have
allowed his wife to have so much privilege at the company. The rest of the
details are frankly none of our business.

------
grifpete
Jane Doe??

